# Northern Beaches Meetup 4th Of September



## BjornJ (17/8/10)

*Northern Beaches Brew Club invites to another gathering Saturday the 4th of September.*



Northern Beaches Brew Club meet every 3-4 months, have an informal beer competition and generally just have a beer and relax.
It's that time again, and this time we want to publish it on the AHB forums, hoping we can get some more new brewers to come by.




*Where:* 
Oxford Falls Peace Park, http://www.warringah.nsw.gov.au/community/...sPeacePark.aspx 






*When:*
Saturday 4th of September from 2 PM - (until we run out of beer)


*Who is invited:*
Old and new members, or anyone else for that matter who want to come along and sample some homemade beer.
Bring a beer for the tasting/competition, or just bring a six-pack of something else if you haven't got anything ready right now.


Northern Beaches Brew Club web site: http://northernbeachesbrewclub.com/ 



The club will arrange for a BBQ (nibblies, sausage sanga's and some salads). 

Please don't forget to RSVP....and bring along a mate/s. There will be quite a few new faces, so it's a great opportunity to come along. 

*Rough agenda* as follows....
2pm - arrive, setup and mingle
2:30 - BBQ ready, game of cricket / similar (if anyone has bocce / boule / petanque / etc, pls let me know and bring along).
3:30 or 4pm - tastings / reviews. No theme, bring whatever you like.
The remainder of the day to be as it happens!



*Tastings*
Due to the Club increasing in size, and the potential for us to be too pi$t to properly taste and critique everyone's beers, we have set a limit on the number of 'brews' you can bring for the 'official' tasting session - 1 per person. You may bring more for general drinking / others to taste generally, but they wont be accepted as an entry in the tasting session itself.

Pls send through the name/style of your brew that you will be bringing along for the tasting session. And remember to bring (the equivalent to) 3x long necks to ensure there is sufficient for all.


*Got Nothing to Bring for the Tastings??*
No problem, come along anyway and use the opportunity to chat about varieties, methods, gear setups etc etc. I am amazed each time I attend what I learn from listening in to others talking about what they just did with a brew.

There is never any pressure to actually be a brewer - the 1 requirement for the Club really is that you enjoy and want to learn more about beer. Heck, it could just be that you enjoy beer!

Any other questions?
Please just ask when you RSVP!!


RSVP:
By email to [email protected] 


Some pics from earlier meetings:


















We hope to see old and new members on the day, plus anyone else who want to drop by for a beer and a chat,

thanks

Northern Beaches Brew Club


----------



## Bribie G (17/8/10)

Bjorn, that's not you peeing in the box is it?  




You wouldn't believe it we were heading for Beacon Hill next week but now going to NZ instead due to BABBs win. Long overdue for family reunion there and hopefully will make it next time


----------



## BjornJ (17/8/10)

BribieG,
yep, that's me holding the crank arm of Pete & Bill's grain mill (does look a bit funny now that you mention it!)

From left it's Bill, Peter B, 'your Favourite Norwegian', Brendan and Mike J (The owner of Ekim Brewery, currently working on getting his second beer to market) 


Have a good trip to NZ, will be a bit of a temperature shock for you, accustomed to the gentle QLD winter..


Bjorn


----------



## canon1ball (27/8/10)

Bjorn,

My answer to your anouncement endet up on the other thread.
And slightly off topic, my mill is motorised now. No more hassles with the crank handle.




Hopefully see you next Saturday.

Pete


----------



## BjornJ (30/8/10)

That looks great, Peter!
Guess Bill is happy if he doesn't have to crank it for those double batches of GA anymore!


Just checked out what you have done on the club home page as well, good stuff :

http://northernbeachesbrewclub.com/members.htm 


See you Saturday,
Bjorn


----------



## BjornJ (4/9/10)

Not quite the weather for a beer meetup but I am sure we will still have fun!


Last call for new brewers to come along to the Northern Beaches brew meetup..

Bjorn


----------



## canon1ball (4/9/10)

Might have to cancel the "friendly" game of cricket, but the weather won't stay in the way for our tastings and review!

The meeting is in a nice big hall, fit for weddings.


----------



## BjornJ (5/9/10)

thanks for a great meetup yesterday guys.


Seems Pete and I are the only ones from the club on here, so just to prove there were more of us there, here are some pics  

http://www.northernbeachesbrewclub.com/pictures.htm 

(does not work in Internet Exploiter, try Firefox, Chrome, Opera, etc)


thanks
Bjorn


----------



## canon1ball (5/9/10)

BjornJ said:


> thanks for a great meetup yesterday guys.
> 
> 
> Seems Pete and I are the only ones from the club on here, so just to prove there were more of us there, here are some pics
> ...



Seems to work in IE now as well.


----------



## BjornJ (5/9/10)

Can we fix it back so it doesn't again?

No love for M$ here


----------



## canon1ball (5/9/10)

BjornJ said:


> Can we fix it back so it doesn't again?
> 
> No love for M$ here




Know what you mean!!!


----------

